# Moisture Meter question



## Boozie (Mar 4, 2011)

I purchased a moisture meter recently.  Wish I had one before I started burning.  I get a reading at times "OL" or "0L".  What does that mean?


----------



## DanCorcoran (Mar 4, 2011)

Over limit, meaning beyond the range of the meter.


----------



## andrewdee (Mar 4, 2011)

I see many of them top out at 42mc


----------



## trailrated (Mar 5, 2011)

Mine tops out at 40% anything over 40 it reads "40% over".


----------



## Kenster (Mar 5, 2011)

It means it's too wet to plow.    Depending upon the wood type, it could take a full year and likely, two years before it's dry enough to burn well.  Especially in your CAT stove.
You want it under 20%.  But remember that most of the cheaper meters read about 5% high on cord wood, so if it says 25% you are in the ballpark.


----------

